# Glucosamine Dosing



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Glucosamine and chondroitin supplements all have an initial 4-6 week 'loading dose' period after which it is reduced to a maintenance dose. My dogs have been getting it for 7 months. I dont think the new order will arrive before we run out. How long can they go without before they would have to go back to a loading dose again?

Any opinions on cost and effectiveness of Cosequin DS vs Animed Arthaway?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never heard of "loading the dose" with glucosamine. You can't overdose on it so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

A loading dose is an initial higher dose of a drug that may be given at the beginning of a course of treatment before dropping down to a lower maintenance dose

Dosage: *1/2 tsp per 25 lbs body wt twice daily for 14 days*, then 1/2 tsp per 25 lbs body wt for daily maintenance.

Im not worried about over dosing, just at what point after stopping they'd have to go back to the initial higher dose.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what brand are you using now? 

can you get some to tide you over before your order comes in?

how long will you be out of what you have before the new order comes in?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

magicre said:


> what brand are you using now?
> 
> can you get some to tide you over before your order comes in?
> 
> how long will you be out of what you have before the new order comes in?


Cosequin DS

Im not sure how long it will be, thats why Im asking. No cash, trying to find a less expensive alternative.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just a personal opinion...i wouldn't use this product, mainly because the price is ridiculous ....and the ingredients are garbage, no offense.

Glucosamine HCl, Sodium Chondroitin Sulfate, microcrystalline cellulose, dextrose, xanthan gum, vegetable oil, artificial roast beef flavor, manganese ascorbate, salt, natural and artificial cheese flavor, mixed glycosaminoglycans, dried brewers yeast, natural garlic flavor. Guaranteed Analysis: Glucosamine HCl 99+% 500 mg, Sodium Chondroitin Sulfate 95% (Low molecular weight) 400 mg, Ascorbate (As Manganese Ascorbate) 33 mg, Manganese (As Manganese Ascorbate) 5 mg 


brewers yeast is certainly a much cheaper product than nutritional yeast, which dogs don't need.....cellulose is a preservative......artificial cheese flavour? 
xanthum gum? another preservative
dextrose is sugar. bad for dogs
salt? dogs don't need salt.
vegetable oil? dogs can't digest vegetable oil.
artificial roast beef flavour? 

my advice to you is to go to your local costco and buy their glucosamine/chondroitin mixture....when it comes to supplements, i buy human grade....

as a matter of fact, costco has a glucosamine/msm combination that certainly is cheaper than what you're spending and here's what is in it:

this is glucosamine and msm:
Supplement Facts:
Serving Size: 2 Tablets
Each Serving Contains - % Daily Value:
Total Carbohydrate 2 g - 1%, Dietary Fiber 0.5 g - 2%, Protein 0.5 g, Glucosamine HCL 1500 mg - **, MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) 1500 mg - **.

and this is:

Kirkland Signature™ Extra Strength Glucosamine /Chondroitin Sulfate
Supplement Facts: 
Serving Size: 2 Tablets
Servings Per Container: 110
Amount Per Serving - % Daily Value:
Calories - 10, Total Carbohydrates - <2.5 g - <1%**, Sodium - 108 mg - 5%**, Glucosamine HCI 1.5 g (1500 mg) - ***, Chondroitin Sulfate Sodium (Bovine) - 1.2 g (1200 mg) - ***. 


don't worry about the blood level....if you don't miss a day, the blood level will build on its own. and it's a third of the price you're paying with less fillers.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you feed raw you can get rid of the artificial and processed supplements and give raw, plain chicken feet as your "supplement" for joint health. Getting the fresh whole raw form of these joint health supplements is the best thing you can give for arthritis.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I second using human grade supplements. I use human salmon oil.. way cheaper than dog salmon oil, and the regulations are much much stricter in human intended medicines/supplements.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

magicre said:


> my advice to you is to go to your local costco and buy their glucosamine/chondroitin mixture....when it comes to supplements, i buy human grade....
> 
> 
> Kirkland Signature™ Extra Strength Glucosamine /Chondroitin Sulfate
> ...


Outstanding :thumb:

Cosequin DS - $165/650 tabs - $15/month (750mg glucosamine/600mg chondroiton/dog/day)
Animed Arthaway - $17/10 oz - $17/month (1325mg glucosamine/1135mg chondroiton/dog/day)
*Kirkland - $17/220 tabs - $4.80/month (1500mg glucosamine/1200mg chondroiton/dog/day)*

I started with Cosequin because thats what the CCRP/CVT at the hospital recommended after Nicky's TTA surgery. The pool rehab CCRP/CVT prefers Arthaway. I also have been giving them 1000mg omega 3 fish oil for a long time. Java is 14 and I credit the fish oil for that. Im aware of the differences between fish oil and salmon oil, not the smallest of which is the cost, roughly 4X more for salmon. But Im gonna be saving so much on joint supplements now, I'll be able to stop skipping my meals to pay for theirs. And some day maybe even afford raw!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have always found dog/pet stuff to be hugely marked up in price. My pet store had a "cracked paw remedy" and when I checked the ingredients on the back, it was petroleum jelly. $30 for a tiny jar of vaseline, basically.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I have always found dog/pet stuff to be hugely marked up in price. My pet store had a "cracked paw remedy" and when I checked the ingredients on the back, it was petroleum jelly. $30 for a tiny jar of vaseline, basically.


Yup, no mystery pet care is a $50 billion a year industry. Dont get me started...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thegoodstuff said:


> Outstanding :thumb:
> 
> Cosequin DS - $165/650 tabs - $15/month (750mg glucosamine/600mg chondroiton/dog/day)
> Animed Arthaway - $17/10 oz - $17/month (1325mg glucosamine/1135mg chondroiton/dog/day)
> ...


costco also sells alaskan salmon oil.....and it's pure stuff...and i bet, cheaper than what you're paying....plus....cosequin is also for humans..it is sold at costco....

but, whenever there is a controversy surrounding a product, i tend to sit on the fence and wait to see which way the research goes....for a while there, it looked as if glucosamine/chondroitin supps were going to be a hit forever...and i admit, there are those who suffer from severe arthritis, who claim it helps....

personally i think it's the placebo effect, but that's just my opinion....

the water therapy is probably the best you can do for your dog after surgery..and the only supplement i would use is salmon oil or emu oil....which are fish based and animal based....

i think you've bought yourself some very expensive urine....and i think you'll find your dog does just as well without the glucosamine and chondroitin....but up to you.....

just remember, when you're looking for the alaskan salmon oil....look for pure alaska omega...it's in a blue and orange clear bottle...


----------

